# Gothic Halloween wedding ideas



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

What Fun!! I had a halloween wedding last yr and it was tons of fun!
Most guests really don't like going to the wedding but ours was like only three minutes
long and the party was on! They said it was the best wedding they had ever been to. Most of our guests dressed up and had some very good costumes. We were vampires and our minister was rolled down the isle in a real coffin and performed the ceremony sitting up in the coffin. Great fun!! Have fun with it!! Your guests will never forget it!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I would make the costumes random. That way people wont feel oblogated to get a new costume and might be able to come up with something they already have.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

For decor, ravens, skulls, and gargoyles could work, too. I'd say to pick a theme for the costumes, such as a haunted masquerade or vampire's ball, so there is some cohesion, though the ultimate choice is, of course, up to you.

Congrats, and hope you have a good time


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

We are extreme Halloween Partiers. Last year ('08), a couple wanting to get married on Halloween asked us if they could rent our house out that night for the wedding and reception. We also have a party planning and catering business, so we ended up doing it all (except the cake).

My suggestion would be to find someone (like us) to help out, or even host it (like we did). Any chance you are or will be in the Las Vegas area then?

Oh, pics from the wedding are at STARK Madness Photo Gallery - Steven and Katrina's Wedding.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

gldngddss's Profile has her wedding pictures up, it was gothic if that gives you any ideas, it was very cool looking!!
You could get those "scary wines", they were just in a blog in the general halloween section. 
black toile


----------



## harshcontentwriter (Sep 23, 2008)

Congrates, and wish you very happy married life. Last year I had attended halloween wedding and it was really awesome and unique. Also i want to add, keep a Personalized Guest Books during the Party to have people sign in/ put comments / suggestions.


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey Autumn Spice! Congratulations on your upcoming wedding! 

Your ideas sound really awesome =) I especially love the gothic church idea. Are you planning to do it all at a reception hall? If you are, make sure that they will give you enough time to be able to decorate. I got married in October 07' and I had a very vivid image of what I wanted as far as decorations. Well, I didn't know that this hall basically booked receptions back to back. So, the only time that decorations could be done, was 30 minutes before my reception started. Also, they had no place to store any of my decorations (about 12 artificial pumpkins). Fortunatlly, a good friend of mine left my ceremony early and set out my decorations. I was very thankful for that, but it didn't come out the way that I had wanted it to. 

With that said, make sure that you can get a place that is going to allow you to create the setting that you want =) 

One more thing, just to add an even more personal touch, you could carve you and your hubby-to-be's initals into the pumpkins =) It's work, but it makes a very elegant decoration =)


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations on getting married 
My wife and I got married on Oct.29 and it was great I will post pics for you when I get home tonight.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Congragulations. Keep us posted on your status! What a beautifull wedding theme. 

I see lots of black, candles, jack-o-lanters with firelight, ravens/crows, red and black roses or even white lillys to make it have that extra "pop and flare" (the lillys might seem funny but it looks great) Black lace table cloths, white dishes with a black rose for the men and a red rose for the women, dark red for napkins.

theres so much


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Here's some more decor ideas broken down better.

Center pieces- 
1. Fake or real pumpkins (not carved) filled with gothic boqaues of flowers. Or simple fall ones would work. I have some I can show you, I just have to get them out of storage.

2. A single red or black rose in a crystle like vase. with mini tea lights adding a form of light to the table.

3. Halloween treats. (candy in a cool halloween candy dish.-)

4. Old styled mini coffins in which treats could lie.

Drappings/Curtians
1. Black and a deep marronish red. The black could be sheet thick then the red could be the lacy type stuff that's see through. It looks great together.

2. Spider curtians with a rose designe. I'v sceen something like this at Hobby Lobby. It's black lace see through and was amazing looking. 

Table Wear-
Black table cloths, with red cloth napkins (with the bunddled silverwear of course) They could have your intials on them in a gothic font. ( I know a site that will do them pretty cheap compared to most, let me know if you would like the link)

Mini coffins that hide the silverwear at the table. Each coffin could be placed at each seat.

For most partys it's almost always good to go with round tables that seat 6-8. They look more elegant. Except the wedding party, you should always have a long rectanuglar table.

Lighting-

Clear lights (like christmas ones,) could be strung in strands from the ceiling or around the room. You can also get Iceicle ones that you can set to blink at a diffrent speed. This could give a cool effect.

Having jack-o-lanters with fire light would look really great. Each flame is diffrent so it gives off a diffrent vibe.

White candles of all sizes could be lit. Just spread them around and make sure they are safe from children.

Arch Ideas-
Most weddings now days have arches. A simple arch way that would look great for any gothic wedding would be the rose thorns. Black and Red roses could be blooming from the rose thorns. Live or dead roses would look good for this.

Spiders and Ravens with lights and fabric could be on the arch. Go light on the spiders though and do the same with the crows.

You could always have a candy arch, It wouldent be very gothic but it would be an easy clean up. Think about that.

I hope a few of these ideas are okay. I have lots more so if you would like anymore just let me know. I'v learned from some great event planners. :=)


----------



## Wedding Skulls (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm absolutely bursting to the seams with ides for gothic/halloween weddings, so rather than bombard you with ideas, especially since some awesome ones have been suggested already. I thought I'd politely suggest checking out my blog (link in sig). 

Normally, the best place to start is by browsing around wedding pictures online and getting inspiration. You seem to be looking for a kind of dark victorian theme - lush, rich colours, candlelight, dark romance - with accents of Halloween fun - skulls, maybe the 'monster mash' or an edward gorey invitation. Lots of other couples have done the same thing  Do you have a favourite author or movie? Sometimes it's great to start there - I've seen really cool Gothic weddings based on the Owl and the Pussycat, Nightmare before Christmas, Edgar Allen Poe, Edward Gorey, Dracula, and Sweeney Todd (they had a pie buffet!)


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

*Congrats!*

I just got married Oct.25th. I had a Halloween themed reception. My guests kept telling me they were having a great time. Even now when I see someone the make a comment on it. We actually had a contest for the guests that came in costume and gave out trophies. Out of about 175 people I'd say 95 people dresses up. I have some pics of the reception on my profile if you'd like to see some.


----------



## victoria1313 (Jan 29, 2009)

Halloween M & M's with your names on them- u can order online
congrats- we have a party every yr on halloween cause we had a tiny wedding- so we say its our reception every yr - costs about $1500 but sooo fun
how about those coffin invitations- or finger ones- Michaels craft stores sells them


----------



## angelagale12 (Jun 17, 2010)

Howdy...all.......


Here's I jolly for my spouse with whom i m getting married soon & have great planned for our wedding as we want all things would be according to us along with unique process so we found one good article from net which have great wedding budget idea so it's really feather in cap for us whether we found all things r awesome..........



Thanks


Regards
~~Angela~~

Wedding Decoration Ideas


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I just have to share this cake picture I found online. It has been in my favorites forever!! I've always wanted to make a duplicate...









Check out my photos. I have a whole album of Halloween cake pictures ....a lot of wedding cakes in there


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Mizerella said:


> I just have to share this cake picture I found online. It has been in my favorites forever!! I've always wanted to make a duplicate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW That is amazing!!!! Beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing!

BW


----------

